# VIP222 Freeze ups.



## mcptm (Nov 6, 2007)

Got this receiver installed about 10 days ago after an upgrade. Dish is installed on the roof by E* contractor and clear of any obstacles. Here is what happens frequently:

1. Picture breaks up and gets pixelated on random channels (mostly on HDs).
2. Video freezes up but audio is still fine.
3. Receiver does not respond to any of the remote commands (even cant power it on/off with any of the two remotes).
4. Now I have no option but to do a hard reset by unplugging and replugging the power and doing a new scan of the sats and channels.

My receiver is hooked up to my Sony HD tv downstairs in my media room and I have to run from upstairs almost every night (leave the cozy bed) to go thru the spiel of the reset. Its pretty frequent and some times happens twice in half an hour period. 

Does any of you have encountered same issue? Do you think its the dish antenna or receiver related? Or any one of you aware of a firmware upgrade to fix this issue. Looks I may have to ask for a new receiver. Any suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Sorry wrong thread


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Let me try again to get this correct

What you described is exactly the same issues I am having and also others after reading posting on this and other forums, I am on my second receiver and it is experiencing the same issues as the first so replacing the receiver is not the solution, hopefully future software releases will correct the problems but it appears that Dish has turned a deaf ear to complaints, I have call tech support, emailed them and even sent a emai to ceo, none of which have offered any help. I am ready to start bombarding ceo with an email every day until something happens

Bob


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

mcptm said:


> Got this receiver installed about 10 days ago after an upgrade. Dish is installed on the roof by E* contractor and clear of any obstacles. Here is what happens frequently:
> 
> 1. Picture breaks up and gets pixelated on random channels (mostly on HDs).
> 2. Video freezes up but audio is still fine.
> ...


Welcome to the wonderful world of the vip222. That is just one of the many bugs you will discover that were included at no extra charge.


----------



## mcptm (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks every one. 

Last nite while flipping channels upstairs, the video completely dropped (blank) for every channel. Audio was fine though. Went downstairs and that TV was fine with both video and audio. So I guess, both tuners of 222 suffer from same failures. Sometimes its one or the other and some times both fail.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Since 7 am this morning I have had to reboot 3 times and right now it is 9:40 am 

Bob


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

Sandman said:


> Since 7 am this morning I have had to reboot 3 times and right now it is 9:40 am
> 
> Bob


 The bad thing is, that from what I understand Dish reads these boards and knows of these problems with the 222, but up to now have done nothing to fix them. If you look at the Tech Update report http://rweb.echostar.com/departmental_content/TechPortal/content/tech/TechUpdates.shtml, Dish pumps out tons of updates for other receivers, but only one for the 222 some time ago, and that did nothing to fix the noticeable problems people are having.


----------



## mcptm (Nov 6, 2007)

Thanks every one for your feedback. However, this is what has happend since my last update:

Since my last re installation of the cable between dish and the unit by dish network installers, the problem is far better now. I haven't had a single freeze up so far. Lets see how long will it last. I am told it was because of faulty cable between the dish and distribution point. I guess loss of signal causes the receiver to freeze and crash.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

mcptm said:


> I guess loss of signal causes the receiver to freeze and crash.


I can vouch for that, anytime I get a heavy rain and when searching for signal message pops up my 222 freezes

Bob


----------



## yoyo1010 (Jul 19, 2007)

There have been plenty of times that mine has lost it's signal for no reason at all. Just sits there and spins it's wheels. I have two 322's hooked up to the same system and have no (ZERO) problems with them loosing the signal. I've tried replacing the line, with no results.


----------

